# Looking For  a decent Rear Exhaust wood stove!!



## jnorris56 (Nov 18, 2011)

I recently bought a home with a wood stove hearth and chimney already installed which is a rear exhaust with the mid point of the the exhaust standing at about 20".  I am having the hardest time finding a wood stove that will fit!  Any suggestions.  Need to heat about a 1500 sq foot house.


----------



## mellow (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome!

Take a look at the Woodstock line of stoves,  they would be perfect for the weather here on the shore and they can do rear or top exit.  They might be able to make the legs shorter on a Fireview?  Give them a call.

http://www.woodstove.com/


----------



## begreen (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome gmen. For more options consider sealing up that thimble and putting one in at a higher height, like at 6ft. Then you can install a 2 cu ft top vent stove.


----------



## jnorris56 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you! I was thinking that but i am trying to keep it on the cheap and the piping and all is brand new which goes directly out of the house so there is no chimney.  I also have cedar siding so thats a bit of a pain.


----------



## begreen (Nov 18, 2011)

Easier then you might think. It just means opening up the wall, framing in the thimble, then cutting the new hole. Raise the pipe up and patch up. You can shingle the patch in spring as long as it is weathertite for now.


----------



## ddddddden (Nov 19, 2011)

+1 for Woodstock. . .and for raising the thimble, or lowering the hearth.  Woodstock's rear flues are centered @ 22.75".  Aside from beautiful looks and performance, the main reason I went with them was to vent below my 26" lintel.   You're not going to get much lower without going into "toy" sizes that won't hold enough wood to burn overnight or to heat your home.


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2011)

A picture or two would make it easier to see which is easier, rebuilding the hearth or raising the chimney thimble.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 19, 2011)

gmen5656 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I was thinking that but i am trying to keep it on the cheap and the piping and all is brand new which goes directly out of the house so there is no chimney.  I also have cedar siding so thats a bit of a pain.



Um, that sounds like a direct vent for a pellet stove. No chimney at all, you say? Definitely need pics.


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2011)

Well that would be interesting. I was thinking no brick chimney, but maybe not? We need pics.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 19, 2011)

+1. I think we need some pics. to see what we're dealing with.


----------



## jnorris56 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am now thinking that the previous owners may have had like someone said a pellet stove.  It also looks like in the brick they filled in a previous hole about 4 feet higher.  New mortar and brick.  I am in Michigan for a week and will post pictures when i get back.  Thanks all for the replys Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jnorris56 (Nov 19, 2011)

and to Jeff T.  right no Chimney at all just pipes directly out of the house then up above the roof.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 19, 2011)

The Elm has an adjustable exhaust that can be top or rear or anything in between. Mine goes off at a 45 degree angle. And it has 2 different leg options that might put you right there.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 19, 2011)

gmen5656 said:
			
		

> and to Jeff T.  right no Chimney at all just pipes directly out of the house then up above the roof.



Well then, if they are shiny stainless steel pipes, you have a class A chimney. Size would be good to know. Still want to see some pictures. If you can move that thimble back up, it would open up many more options.

Enjoy your Michigan visit.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2011)

gmen5656 said:
			
		

> I am now thinking that the previous owners may have had like someone said a pellet stove.  It also looks like in the brick they filled in a previous hole about 4 feet higher.  New mortar and brick.  I am in Michigan for a week and will post pictures when i get back.  Thanks all for the replys Happy Thanksgiving!



Welcome to the forum gmen.

I hope you are in a good part of MI but you'll no doubt be happy to return home. When I read the post my first thought was OMG! Just goes through the wall and no chimney! Please stop! No doubt they did have a pellet burner in there. You might just get another one to install but a wood stove will give you much more heat and cheaper too. I'll second the Woodstock line as we have the Fireview and love it. It cut our wood usage in half and keeps us warmer than our old stove. Besides, Woodstock's customer service is second to none and they have the absolute best guarantee on the market. Check them out at:  Woodstock web site


----------

